# A pleasant surprise...



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Did something happen recently that pleasantly surprised you about yourself? Some event that showed you ability you didnt think you possess or you thought you lost it! I was surprised that I still have the ability to say NO and cut out the cancer of false sympathy that was eating my soul...I thoiught I was far 2 gone with this last 1, that all my pride and strength have evaporated, but somehow something woke up in me...


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

After many months of uncertainty and suffering, I improved my contact rate with my dear friend from last year. It's true that his circumpstances, before the virus, forced him to stay home more. I still don't know the future of this long-distance relationship. It is very likely we don't see each other again, but, because of a final moment of trust I had two months ago, this "friendship" doesn't feel one-sided anymore. We share more things today, at least I feel the confidence I had one year ago. On the other hand, I've also felt closer to another old friend from faculty and now we will chat about everything.

I've tried to make another friend in this time, get in another group in my city, but they will still ignore me. I'm still afraid to be counted out but fortunately from that group, my masters classmate still replies and behaves politely. Probably there's not much future. I can't tell. I must learn to stop guessing what's in other people's head and be more rational. 

I'm currently afraid of another long friendship I have. It must have been fear, personal experiences around my area, his sudden loss of fluency in Spanish, but I'm doubting about my interest in him and his life, that our chats are not interesting to me these times. I'm afraid to need to break it to him. I'm one of the few friends he has. I'm in a very similar situation than him. I'm afraid of hurting him. I'm surprised that this relationship could become "one-sided" if I don't figure out what's happening to me, then to him. 

And that is all I can attach to. Not too close, way too fragile. I hope just the three of them were genuine for a long time, and I could feel confident enough to improve, learn, do new things.

The last 1 may be more sympathetic than you think now. Try again. We don't know it all.


----------

